# Protein Skimmer Not Working.



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

I have 30 gallon tank with an internal protein skimmer and its not working. It takes out only white foam, not dirty yellow colour skimmate. Its adjusted fine as the foam are coming just white out but not yellow. Its been installed since more than one month.

It looks something like this.

Nano Air Wood Protein Skimmer - eBay (item 370284190406 end time Nov-09-09 00:00:37 PST)


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Raise the skimmer higher in the water column. Just a tiny bit. This should help.

Honestly, this skimmer is way to small for a 30 gallon tank anyhow. You should be looking at something like this:
Super Skimmer with Needle Wheel - Up to 65 Gallon | Venturi Models | Protein Skimmers | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks a ton bro for reply. I was dying to hear from you. I checked the model it fine but the shipping charges makes it double.
Here is a indian website link which sells protien skimmer. Can u suggest from anyone of these. They will be cheaper for me : http://indiapetstore.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=9_17&sort=20a&page=2


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Just tried to launch the website and can't find the server.

Can you copy and past the available skimmers maybe?


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

willieturnip said:


> Just tried to launch the website and can't find the server.
> 
> Can you copy and past the available skimmers maybe?



check your dns -- if you cannot find the server, the link to the exact skimmer won't show up on your browser -- unless he can find another picture on another site.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

CamryDS said:


> check your dns -- if you cannot find the server, the link to the exact skimmer won't show up on your browser -- unless he can find another picture on another site.


What do you mean?

I can't load "www.indiapetstore.com" or anything to do with it.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

its working with my PC. okay u type www.indianpetstore.com on ur browser address bar and then find protein skimmers. or google it. the best way.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

willieturnip said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I can't load "www.indiapetstore.com" or anything to do with it.


basically when the site doesn't load, it means that the domain name server (dns) may not have that entry.

try changing your DNS over to 208.67.222.222 and see -- that'll help.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I've no idea what that means. 

I have tried googling it and it still won't load.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

willieturnip said:


> I've no idea what that means.
> 
> I have tried googling it and it still won't load.


ahh no worries, most likely if you have issues with that you can talk with the isp -- I can resolve the name to IP with no problems so I was able to pull up that info.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

sorry its www.indiapetstore.com. Just chk. if it opens or google it.

new photos uploaded. new avatar.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

i have adjusted my protein skimmer towards more on top side of the aquarium as per Pasfur.
To inform u more it was running only 12 hrs for first 15 days coz at night the air pump was to make a lot of buzz sound. though now running for 24 hrs. How to make it silent for the time being?


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

shouldn't a protein skimmer never be turned off? (serious question, since I've never seen it turn off for any other reason other than maintaining the cup


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

Well after installing Phosphate Remover the Protein Skimmer is making lots of foam, though still white but a lot. The cup is getting filled every 4 hours. Why ?


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

Nobody replied yet ?


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

Not yet.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

i have adjusted my protein skimmer towards more on top and i cannot put it anymore up coz the hood is on top blocking. From last 3 days still getting white foam with very light yellow water on the cup of protein skimmer.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone has got any idea about this one:

WEIPRO Protein Skimmer SA-2011 for 300L Marine Aquarium - eBay (item 250477126172 end time Dec-31-09 13:08:48 PST)


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

I think i don't have an option but to buy this Protein Skimmer in India. I wanted to buy Coralife Super Skimmer but it the cost is becoming double for delivery in India. So.....

Anyone has got any idea about this one:

WEIPRO Protein Skimmer SA-2011 for 300L Marine Aquarium - eBay (item 250477126172 end time Dec-31-09 13:08:48 PST)

Comments Please ????


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

No comments yet ?


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

anybody ?


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

so thats final i am buying it.

but without any replies how can i buy it ?????


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guys from last 2 days my existing internal protein skimmer is taking out some yellow liquid half cup daily. 

i think thats a good sign.


----------

